# Mushroom Bags are Here!



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I'll be... i started making a bag a couple of weeks ago, and flared it out on top for this exact reason. I do think the design does require more of a lid, for security in a beat down. But there are a million ways to skin a cat!

May I ask, why no attachment to a beaver board, or cinches around it part way up. I am trying to decide on mine exaxrly what to do.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

